# Hip replacement?



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It seems a shame that Penny's hip management will be nothing except pain meds as needed. She's relatively young for a senior, in very good health, excellent weight, it involves only 1 hip, the other hip is perfect and was caused by an injury rather than a degenerative issue. In that regard, she's an excellent candidate for THR. I have an association with an excellent clinic about 90 minutes from here. They are state of the art, closely associated with Michigan State, including several professors and lecturers on staff.

I'm thinking second opinion. Does anyone here have any knowledge or experience with THR. Husband breezed right through his last March, but then he's not known for leaping and twirling. Keeping her quiet post surgery will be a challenge but if we do it in the winter, it should be easier. And she is crate trained.

It just doesn't feel right to let this slide into becoming painful and crippling for her.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't have any experience here but wish you all good luck. Where are you thinking of taking her for second opinion, MVS?


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Probably, yes. Although the Kern Road Clinic is state of the art and their equine surgical theater is awesome. Don't know if the canine area is as advanced. We've used their clinic for all the complicated issues with the horses since 1976 when it was just Dr. Vaupel working out of his house with his wife keeping the records. Our first farm was on Kern Road across from the clinic. We quit using them on a regular basis in 1993 when we moved out of their call area. We would trailer in after that when we need their expertise.

Kern Road Veterinary Clinic - Fowlerville Michigan - Large and Small Animal Verternary Medicine


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Just a quick reply for now. I need to head out the door. I had a THR done on Teddi coming up now 4 years ago. 

You want THE BEST surgeon you can find and if you ask me, he is at MSU Dr Desjardins. He did Teddi's hip and Max's 2nd TPLO. Both went perfectly. MSU is a bit cheaper as the students do the tech work. Please consider using MSU. Both Kern and MVS are fine facilities but most likely Dr D taught the orthos there. 

I will jump on later and talk about the procedure and rehab. I am on my phone and need to get moving.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have to second going to MSU for a second opinion.

And I love Kern Rd Vet. It cost me $600, but they got my horse through an old injury way back.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

It couldn't hurt to get a second opinion. Another option might be to get an opinion from a rehab vet. That is what I did with Baylee and I can't say enough about the treatment plan they developed both for Baylee with her aging, creaky spine and Beau when he had osteo. I am convinced Beau's journey was extended by the pain management plan and Baylee continues to move more easily from the treatments. Just a thought....
Good Luck!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you, I hadn't thought about this. She's quite comfortable today; we're in the very beginning stages of this and I doubt it will be an everyday challenge for quite a while. I'd like to take a more pro-active, even agressive plan so it doesn't BECOME an everyday challenge. In my experience, arthritis never gets better; always progresses into more and more pain. I will definitely ask about rehab and pt as ways to help her stay comfortable longer.



BayBeams said:


> It couldn't hurt to get a second opinion. Another option might be to get an opinion from a rehab vet. That is what I did with Baylee and I can't say enough about the treatment plan they developed both for Baylee with her aging, creaky spine and Beau when he had osteo. I am convinced Beau's journey was extended by the pain management plan and Baylee continues to move more easily from the treatments. Just a thought....
> Good Luck!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

If you can manage the situation with supplements, maybe acupuncture and other means, I would do so. A THR is a BIG deal in a dog. And an ortho vet will suggest surgery, it's what they do. 

That being said... A THR is a major deal in a dog. You have to keep them pretty much immobile for at least the first 6-8 weeks. Crated is best. Teddi was just 1 so that was tough, and older dog would be a bit easier. However it is IMMOBILE!!! There is risk of fracture at the beginning post op. You need a great big crate so they can move around inside ok, not tight torquing turns, with a soft cushy bed. No stairs, you can even carry them up or down stairs as you can pop the new joint. After the first 6-8 weeks, we were given the ok to let her do 'short' leash walks, still leash for pottying, still not playing with our other dogs, and she could move about the house supervised, and do stairs with a sling. No furniture. After the second 6-8 weeks, we were given the ok to extend her walks, she could go out to potty off leash supervised no other dogs. Stairs were ok as long as she did not run them. Still no playing with my other dogs. 

Once we did the 6 month check up, Teddi was given the go ahead to "resume normal activity". I still remember her first run, she was not sure she was allowed to, and so happy when she realized she could. 

You also need to as any surgeon you talk to 'what' prosthesis they would be using. This is a big deal. There are still surgeons out there using the cemented prosthesis. However it has been discovered that over time the cement breaks down, and the surgery has to be repeated. How many years it takes varies, your dog being older now that may not be an issue. However I have also read about dogs reacting to the cement. There is a company that makes a prosthesis that 'screws' into place. I have a friend who has that one. Dr Desjardins used the Biomedtrix cement-less prosthesis on Teddi. Once it is in... it is in. He said he only knew of one failure and that was entirely the owners fault for not following post op protocol. 

BioMedtrix - Products - Universal Hip System

Teddi has the BFX. 

Another thought is the FHO (femoral head osteotomy) surgery. That is a very good hip surgery, usually less expensive than the THR because no prosthesis. Dogs do well and the rehab is easier. The only thing is you might notice your dogs surgical hip side may sit a bit lower, and might track a bit shorter with that leg. No one but you will probably notice. 

THR is not cheap. It does not matter where you go, you are probably talking close to $6000, if not more. Teddi's initial surgery at MSU I think was $4800 but then about $200 per follow up visit, and she goes every year now for a repeat follow up xray to be sure nothing has shifted, and she will go every year for the rest of her life. Most insurances won't cover a THR. If you have insurance it 'might' as it is not genetic but injury related. 

IF you go forward with a THR, I can not stress how much you want the BEST surgeon you can find to do the operation. It is a delicate process, and can make or break the success. Ask specifically how many that surgeon has done. I will say Maxine's first TPLO was done at MVS, it went very well. However there was significant bruising and swelling immediately post op that I assumed was normal. They did a lot of work in there. Her second knee that Dr D did, no bruising or swelling at all. And Teddi's THR was exactly the same way. I was also amazed how small her incision was for what they did in there. 

If you can manage I would got that route. Teddi was IN PAIN and we were out of options. Don't regret it, as she is a happy dog with a great quality of life. She loves to run, swim, jump and play. Moderately pain free. Her right hip (surgical) does not bother her but she has arthritis in her left hip (she was bi lateral HD we operated on the worst side) and she has bad elbows and spondylosis for compensating all her life. She is doing well though. I am now managing her other issues. Her right hip will never get arthritis, and never cause her pain. 

Ok that is a lot to take in. Let me know if I can answer any questions. Here is an xray of her hips. So you can see what it looks like.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, thank you SO MUCH!! That is an amazing amount of information and it does bring home the significance of such a procedure. After listening to your experience, I know for sure we are not there yet. The procedure and recovery over the course of 6 months would be much harder on her than doing nothing or the occasional pain med.

I can't tell you how much sharing your experience has helped me with this. We just got back from JoAnn Fabric's with a new piece of foam for her bed. Her bed, in general, is in top notch condition but the foam insert was very thin and quite squishy. It was no better than a thin mat on the floor. That left her only soft places to be the sofa or people bed (jumping up and down). We got a 3 inch slab of foam that is more firm and should give her more cushioning when she wants it.

BTW, her x-rays look just like DH's after he had his done in March. EXACTLY the same!

Thank you again.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Max's Mom, I heard back from Kern Road Clinic. They don't do THR and recommended I have the images sent to MSU for evaluation. Based on the information you gave, I will keep this in my back pocket for later, when such a serious intervention is called for. So when/if the time comes, MSU it will be.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Talk to your vet about Adequan injections. It is an injectable joint supplement. Adequan does also have a shot that goes directly in the joint, I am not talking about that. This is an intra muscular injection. I gave it to my horse, Belle and Teddi are on it, monthly for now. It hydrates joints and tissues surrounding a joint, it also slows the degradation. It is not cheap but you can save money by doing it yourself if you are comfortable. It does help I will say. Search Adequan on this site for more information. 

I also belong to the Yahoo canine HD group. They are good people with all sorts of experiences. Good, bad and in between. There are a couple there who managed their dogs severe HD without surgery, and their dogs lived to be old. 

I also recommend Cosequin DS, MSM (1000 mg twice daily), and salmon oil. Those are good supplements to start. 

Teddi will be 5 in Oct. She shows some soreness, on her left side. I hope to do Dausquin (stronger than Cosequin), and acupuncture before starting an NSAID protocol. I worry about the long term effects. I hope to have her around a long time.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I will, thank you. I don't know if Legend is still around but years ago...mid 90s?...my darling Rocket the Wonder Horse got Legend injections. Legend goes right into the hocks. It worked miracles. Expensive for the course of treatment but well worth it. I think the newer, better version is Adequan. I'll be sure to ask. Thank you for all your help.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Legend is different, AND it is even more expensive. Not sure there is a canine version of Legend. I know Legend has an IM one now too, my friends horse is on it.

FYI... The canine and equine Adequan are the exact same drug except the canine one has a preservative. You can get the equine (might be cheaper) just refrigerate it. Actually they now have a multiple dose bottle for about $300. I think it is 10 shots for a horse. That would be a lot of shots for a dog. I hope to get one of those bottles for my girls. 

:wavey:


----------

